# Fungus



## jefflovstrom (Apr 2, 2011)

They like the tree (euc), but don't care about what is on the bottom left side of it.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 2, 2011)

I saw it from a distance and got close to it to take a pic. 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 3, 2011)

So you're thinking root rot?

Maybe poor drainage and irrigation?

Crane removal??


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 3, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> So you're thinking root rot?
> 
> Maybe poor drainage and irrigation?
> 
> Crane removal??


 
Thank's for posting, MDS. Yeah, Too many target's to not take it seriously. No crane on this one, no access at all. Drainage is ok, maybe over irrigated, and about 1000 feet from the ocean. I figure 2 day's of rigging it out. I can only recommend removal, it is up the the HOA to decide. If we remove it, I will post pic's.
Jeff 

Hope Treeseer chime's in.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't like the looks of the basal flair.

Does the tree predate the retaining wall, was it installed as a large tree?

Not that I know how a euc is supposed to look.

Is the fungal body coming from a crack or a old knot-hole. I've seen similar fruiting bodies on stubs, but then this is nod SoCal so I can't guess a species.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 3, 2011)

It's a citradora (lemon-scented) euc. Yeah, it predates the HOA. No wound or crack's or anything where the fungi is. 
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## flushcut (Apr 3, 2011)

I hear cha ching!


----------



## treeseer (Apr 3, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I can only recommend removal


 
Of all the options possible, why just that one?

:msp_confused:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 3, 2011)

treeseer said:


> Of all the options possible, why just that one?
> 
> :msp_confused:


 
Don't get me wrong, I have not recommended anything. I pointed it out and will see how they want to procede. We have been here for several year's and last year they had alot of work done. The root's I bet are going up-hill and alot of changes happened up there. The option's are up to the board. Stop being confused.
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## Boa07 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hard to imagine that gum being able to sustain itself within such a small soil volume (based on the pic).

The f/b looks a bit like _Pleurotus sp _(no idea which one) suspect its degrading dysfunctional tissue that possibly forms a column from the base of the f/b to the root system. IMO the fungi is less relevant than the predictable impacts caused by constructing the pool and the raised garden beds.

JPS, I don't think there is much wrong with the root crown flare.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 4, 2011)

Boa07 said:


> JPS, I don't think there is much wrong with the root crown flare.


 
From here it looks like elephant's foot, indicating root loss.


----------



## Boa07 (Apr 4, 2011)

Totally agree JPS responsive growth of buttresses as the older root system declines and is degraded by wood decay, pretty much par for the course in any tree of reasonable age. In itself not a problem, good response can be indicative of a healthy vigorous tree. 

Hard to be at all definative based on picture from one angle alone and some distance from the tree :msp_unsure:

Of course could be wrong about the f/b ID, but unless it has punched and munched its way through the bark (no connecting column via knot/inclusion/injury) then the presence of a f/b alone would not sound any major alarm bells for me.

The amount of lost soil volume and pretty much certain major structural root loss to construct that pool and bed is however a major alarm bell!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the pool was put in more than 25 years ago. They did do landscaping above the pool recently.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 4, 2011)

At the very least i would plumb-bob it to monitor for throw.

At first I was thinking Laetiporus, but I was hungry at the time, so i kept my mouth shut.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff, is there any die back in the canopy? For all that construction to have gone on during the life of that tree a lot of major roots had to of been removed, and drainage impaired and changed. 
I couldn't find that Conk in any of my books to id it, but by the time a conk appears, especially high up from the ground its been doing its thing for a while and has spread beyond the conk.
I read consulting reports for City's on their Eucalyptus trees and they always recommend removal if there are any fruiting bodys on the tree because of liability. 
If you decide to remove it, get a hold of me, I could get her down safely in a day.(I'm just saying) Beastmaster


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 19, 2011)

It look's really good. (the canopy), Hard to get some to believe that a 'pretty little mushroom' is gonna hurt this tree. I will keep this thread updated. Massive money if it fail's. Board member's are a very diverse group. 
Jeff


----------



## treeseer (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff here's the 5X approach; on the clock of course:

Expose: Remove mulch and groundcover from the infection site. “…diseased trees have sometimes been saved by removing soil from around the root buttresses and root collar. The pathogen ceases growth in tissues thus exposed.” from Diseases of Trees. 

Excavate: Clean the site of decayed material. Probe into soft areas, wide, high and low.

Excise, with care: Trace/trim the last of the decayed tissue, taking care not to break into living tissue."Trees with cavities may be valuable enough to justify considerable work." from the book Arboriculture. 

Examine: Look at the entire infection. “An unexamined life is not worth living” Socrates. “An unexamined tree is not worth keeping” 

Extract evidence and other information.

Calculate strength loss, determine the tree's response. After the diagnosis, make a prognosis, telling the owner about the process and progress of the fungal strategies of wood decay.

Fungus is present throughout the air, soil and water that surrounds the tree. It is the arborist’s task to help trees resist any attack. If fungus gets a foothold in a tree, this protocol may resist decay and retain and increase tree value.


----------



## Urban Forester (Apr 20, 2011)

treeseer said:


> Jeff here's the 5X approach; on the clock of course:
> 
> Expose: Remove mulch and groundcover from the infection site. “…diseased trees have sometimes been saved by removing soil from around the root buttresses and root collar. The pathogen ceases growth in tissues thus exposed.” from Diseases of Trees.
> 
> ...


 
That is the best post I've seen on this site for quite awhile... excellent stuff!!!


----------



## brttsan (Apr 23, 2011)

spary the affected area with rubbing alcohol, after removing the fungus. you can use rubbing alcohol for any fungus and bug, it will even get rid of chinese scale. It will take several applications about 3 days apart. Alcohol will not hurt your plants, I use it all the time, make you also sparay the surrounding soil.


----------



## Boa07 (Apr 24, 2011)

brttsan said:


> spary the affected area with rubbing alcohol, after removing the fungus. you can use rubbing alcohol for any fungus and bug, it will even get rid of chinese scale. It will take several applications about 3 days apart. Alcohol will not hurt your plants, I use it all the time, make you also sparay the surrounding soil.


 
Hmmmm sorry buddy but his is neither good nor sensible advice...rubbing alcohol does however make quite a good fuel for a soda pop bottle rocket.

It will hurt your plant, it will kill living organisms in the soil, neither of these things are desirable outcomes.


----------



## David (saltas) (Apr 25, 2011)

My teacher "julie roach" taught me that fruiting bodies on "eucalyptus" was not curable and that the tree would fail / die soon after.

Sean you may have seen some of her pictures.


----------



## Boa07 (Apr 25, 2011)

The relationship between any tree (_Eucalyptus sp _included) and wood decay fungi is not quite that simple. 

Simply because you see a fruiting body does not mean that because of the wood decay fungi the tree will fail or die. My advice in regard to fungi and their impact on trees is fairly straight forward;

Try to learn how to identify the fungi in your area, both those which are parasites, saprophytes and those which are mycorrhizal (and of course the diversity between!). 

Try to learn the characteristics of the various decay fungi that live in your area, and the relationships they have with their host trees - how they innoculate, grow and develop in the tree and how the tree responds.
In the dry tropics of Townsville there are very very few wood decay fungi that can signficantly challange the integrity of healthy new growth. IMO fungal fruiting bodies should (depending on their ID) be indicators for closer more detailed inspection...nothing more and nothing less.


----------

